# Weird sleeping positions



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

here is how Radar likes to sleep in his bed(crate) this is where our sleep at night.
























And No he is not stuck he loves to sleep that way he does sleep with Rascal but he has a lot of room to lay futher back in the bed but he slept like this when he slept my himself.
Feel free to add your photos too.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hahahah, thats cute!

he woke up and said, 'hey im slweepinq....'


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwww. I understand Rascal.
When I was a kid my bed was against the wall and I'd lay with my face pressed against the wall too


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So cute!!! Its crazy what positions they find comforable This was Addy the other night while we were on the couch watching TV


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Lol Addy is cute and Alan the one in the pic is Radar.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

radar said "Don't disturb me, I'm having my beauty rest" LoL.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

awww that's so cute 

my three like strange sleeping positions too.

here's Stottie in his favourite spot - with his head wedged in the small gap of my elbow. his body is under my boob and squished between me and the sofa. 
he IS asleep even though his eyes are open, he was squeezed in so tightly he couldn't close his eyes properly! 









here is a photo of all three in a heap under my dressing gown with me. all squished between the arm of the sofa and me and in an eight inch gap left by the laptop cushion balanced on the arm of the sofa and my body.
all very happy and very warm!









lastly here is a photo of Atticus when she was a tiny puppy. it's one of my favourites 
she's all curled up, upside down and hind legs near her head.
she still sleeps like this when she gets me on my own.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

My Little Sleeping Beauty, Tabitha :cloud9:


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I loved all the pictures...very cute


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

They're all sooo cute! You'd think half of them would get dead-legs laying squished up the way they do. Poppy likes to air her views whilst sleeping - here's a photo


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Chico LOVES his bee-ber(Beaver) *



















*He will take this stuffed toy and suck on the nose of it like a pacifer and adorably fall asleep...**CLICK ON PIC FOR VIDEO***


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

And Max my mastiff sleeping


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, my girls, especially Bella, are ALWAYS sleeping in weird positions!!










































































That's enough for now.. lol


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Lol they do LOVE do sleep in weird places and everything.Yall have some good pics.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great thread!!! Such cute pictures


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love this thread!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Tabitha and Jerry*

Heads or Tails?? LOL!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

lol all such great pics.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

cute thread and sleepy heads! i wanna join in!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

jan896 said:


> *Chico LOVES his bee-ber(Beaver) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long has he had his beaver?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

this BEE-BER is about the same age as he is ...around 2yrs.... I bought it at Walmart... his first one is abit worn on the nose where he sucks on it.... I bought a second one later and its starting to get worn also.... if Bee-ber can't be found when its 'naptime'... he will grab a variety of other toys, as long as there is a 'nose' on it that he can get into his mouth to suck on it.... but Bee-ber is his favorite and knows it by name if I tell him to 'go get Bee-ber and lets take a nap'.... he will look all over for it ....


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

lol that is funny.He know his toy and LOVES it.Good boy Chico


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My contribution, Billy, Pepper and Reggie catching some zzzzz


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 5796

ignore the ugly fella on the right lol but this is how my bell likes to sleep


----------

